

Violent computer games blunt teenagers emotions - draugadrotten
http://www.su.se/english/about/news-and-events/press/press-releases/young-teenagers-playing-violent-video-games-become-accustomed-to-violence-1.135553

======
hyperair
What a misleading title. It should really be "Violent computer games blunt
teenagers' response to violent computer games."

~~~
justncase80
I came here to say this exact thing. They are definitely showing their bias
with that title.

